# Now thats a perch!



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Devils Lake ND jumbo perch


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Sno Bear aka a self propelled fish house.













__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1851249914887712


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, really enjoyed the pictures


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn it man......I ALMOST wish I were there  at least for a day or two....I could maybe/possibly, ok I probably couldn't, handle it if the fish was a bitn' like that  nice catch Cy.....very cool buggy/house?


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Maybe my favorite food, fresh water fish. Neat shelter.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks like it was a good day on the water.....um ice. Never caught yellow perch before. How do they compare to crappie or walleye in taste?

Hayden


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

FarmerCline said:


> Looks like it was a good day on the water.....um ice. Never caught yellow perch before. How do they compare to crappie or walleye in taste?
> Hayden


pretty similar taste to walleye.I prefer it slightly over walleye.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> Looks like it was a good day on the water.....um ice. Never caught yellow perch before. How do they compare to crappie or walleye in taste?
> 
> Hayden


He probably does not have to worry about sea sickness


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> pretty similar taste to walleye.I prefer it slightly over walleye.


 Well maybe I will just have to try ice fishing one of these days and catch me some perch.....walleye sure is good eating. We have walleye in some of the deep cool water mountain lakes down here......the lakes here in piedmont are to shallow and warm in the summer to support a good walleye population. Not sure about perch.....never heard of anyone targeting them.

Hayden


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Will that float if needed??


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

endrow said:


> He probably does not have to worry about sea sickness


 Lol I thought about that.....but maybe the frostbite would we worse?

Hayden


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

How's the bite been on Devils Lake? Using a guide service? The bite has been a little tough on the smaller lakes west of there but picked up this weekend. Perch are still a little finicky but I had 4 between 8 and 12 inches with my limit of eyes on Friday. Yesterday only one 10inch perch and 3 eyes. Little buggers follow the lure up but just won't hit.


----------



## ih 886/1066 (Apr 3, 2011)

does that buggy come in camo for deer season?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

SCtrailrider said:


> Will that float if needed??


Yes it will barely,it wont sink anyway.Thats what the guide said anyway.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

ih 886/1066 said:


> does that buggy come in camo for deer season?


I'm sure you could have it wrapped in what ever design you want.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

IHCman said:


> How's the bite been on Devils Lake? Using a guide service? The bite has been a little tough on the smaller lakes west of there but picked up this weekend. Perch are still a little finicky but I had 4 between 8 and 12 inches with my limit of eyes on Friday. Yesterday only one 10inch perch and 3 eyes. Little buggers follow the lure up but just won't hit.


The week before we got there was terrible the guide said.To many weather fluctuations.We tried for eyes first morning and swithched to perch when another guide had them biting.The next day the perch really started biting,both days they shut off by noon pretty much.They were pretty finicky,wax worms is what we were getting them on.Tried minnow heads and red spikes also.Had alot of fish marking but just wouldn't bite especially by mid day.More aggressive early morning.

Yea we used a guide service.Haybale Heights Campground.Did 3 nights in a cabin and 2 full days of fishing in the Sno Bear.For some reason I thought they would be a good guide service!Really liked the guide we had.

I figured you were a good hr away,we were east of town about 5 miles.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

SCtrailrider said:


> Will that float if needed??


I just want to make sure it has an escape hatch in the top......just sayin', never know...remember the Edmund Fitzgerald


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

FarmerCline said:


> Lol I thought about that.....but maybe the frostbite would we worse?
> 
> Hayden


No frost bite.It's 60 degrees in the Sno Bear.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> I just want to make sure it has an escape hatch in the top......just sayin', never know...remember the Edmund Fitzgerald


Yes it does.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> The week before we got there was terrible the guide said.To many weather fluctuations.We tried for eyes first morning and swithched to perch when another guide had them biting.The next day the perch really started biting,both days they shut off by noon pretty much.They were pretty finicky,wax worms is what we were getting them on.Tried minnow heads and red spikes also.Had alot of fish marking but just wouldn't bite especially by mid day.More aggressive early morning.
> 
> Yea we used a guide service.Haybale Heights Campground.Did 3 nights in a cabin and 2 full days of fishing in the Sno Bear.For some reason I thought they would be a good guide service!Really liked the guide we had.
> 
> I figured you were a good hr away,we were east of town about 5 miles.


Sounds like a good time. I'm guessing you fished haybale bay then, probably East bay as well. I haven't ice fished Devils Lake in years. To many good waters closer to home. Took me an hour and twenty minutes last time I went to the town of Devils Lake. Most guys I talk to from here fish Irvine and Alice lakes just a little NW of Devils Lake. They are actually connected with the water being so high.

I always miss the morning bite to feed cows. Today I was a little late getting to the lake as met the fur buyer to sell my last coyotes. Got to the lake at 230pm, Perch were biting a bit on buckshot lure and a flutter spoon with minnow head. Got 8 nice ones and threw a few back before they quit and then the walleye started. Got 5 walleye from 18 to 14. It really wasn't fast and furious but its the best day I've had so far this year.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

IHCman said:


> Sounds like a good time. I'm guessing you fished haybale bay then, probably East bay as well. I haven't ice fished Devils Lake in years. To many good waters closer to home. Took me an hour and twenty minutes last time I went to the town of Devils Lake. Most guys I talk to from here fish Irvine and Alice lakes just a little NW of Devils Lake. They are actually connected with the water being so high.
> 
> I always miss the morning bite to feed cows. Today I was a little late getting to the lake as met the fur buyer to sell my last coyotes. Got to the lake at 230pm, Perch were biting a bit on buckshot lure and a flutter spoon with minnow head. Got 8 nice ones and threw a few back before they quit and then the walleye started. Got 5 walleye from 18 to 14. It really wasn't fast and furious but its the best day I've had so far this year.


We fished Irvine & Alice the first morning with no luck.Then one of the guides let our guide know the perch bite was on back at Haybale so we loaded up and went back to where we started,lol.Fished about a mile?? due south of Haybale campground.We were actually fishing what was the old shoreline before the water rose now with 35-40' over it.

I'm ready to go back!


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

swmnhay, I have a rep I work with located in Minnesota who likes ice fishing and told her about the shelter and she was not aware of it. I need to send her a link for she was right impressed.

KT


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Palmettokat said:


> swmnhay, I have a rep I work with located in Minnesota who likes ice fishing and told her about the shelter and she was not aware of it. I need to send her a link for she was right impressed.
> 
> KT


http://www.snobearownersgroup.com/en/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Caught a few yesteraday.24" of ice yet on March 9,Last day I fished last yr was Feb 10.

Not as big as Devils Lake perch but nice.


----------

